#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Is 5G over hyped or under hyped?

## Helena

After the announcement of the brand new 5G the hype created for the technology is high.
It is told that the new wireless technology will reduce the latency to 1 ms providing unbelievably fast broadband speeds and will have a better signal processing with relatively small cells.
It will be 100 to 1000 times faster than todays wireless networks and would perform functions without a drop in speed or connection irrespective of the number of connected nodes!


On the other hand critics point out that the low-latency apps will be very localized and the 5G won't be able to replace the current network technologies as a whole.
Some safety-critical IOT devices will need a prediction if something goes wrong which is still not clear in 5G. Hence, the hype created is a way too much.

* So,what do you think,is 5G over hyped or not?*
* Share your opinion below.*

----------


## Adiza

> On the other hand critics point out that the low-latency apps will be very localized and the 5G won't be able to replace the current network technologies as a whole.
> Some safety-critical IOT devices will need a prediction if something goes wrong which is still not clear in 5G. Hence, the hype created is a way too much.
> 
> * So,what do you think,is 5G over hyped or not?*
> * Share your opinion below.*



This is true. It will take time to replace the existing network technology to 5G. Because we aren't even set up with the 4G standard totally.

----------


## Helena

> This is true. Because we aren't even set up with the 4G standard totally.


You are right, still there are devices not compatible with 4G and not adopting 5G wold definitely become harder!

----------


## Moana

> After the announcement of the brand new 5G the hype created for the technology is high.
> It is told that the new wireless technology will reduce the latency to 1 ms providing unbelievably fast broadband speeds and will have a better signal processing with relatively small cells.
> It will be 100 to 1000 times faster than todays wireless networks and would perform functions without a drop in speed or connection irrespective of the number of connected nodes!
> 
> 
> On the other hand critics point out that the low-latency apps will be very localized and the 5G won't be able to replace the current network technologies as a whole.
> Some safety-critical IOT devices will need a prediction if something goes wrong which is still not clear in 5G. Hence, the hype created is a way too much.
> 
> * So,what do you think,is 5G over hyped or not?*
> * Share your opinion below.*


The point of 5G is to remove barriers to innovation from the standards and specifications for wireless networks. Any new radio, new use case, new modulation or coding scheme, or new application should be supportable by adding the right equipment to the right parts of the 5G network without disrupting the rest of it.

----------


## Helena

> The point of 5G is to remove barriers to innovation from the standards and specifications for wireless networks. Any new radio, new use case, new modulation or coding scheme, or new application should be supportable by adding the right equipment to the right parts of the 5G network without disrupting the rest of it.


But I don't think that it's possible to add 5G network without disrupting the rest in a country like Sri Lanka where we still face problems in connecting 4G.

----------

